# How do I use Corel Draw to cut vinyl?



## frolical (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey, Im completely new to the vinyl cutting business and I'm looking to cut some names for a school team.

I have a GCC Ex 24 and Corel Draw. And if possible I want to be able to set up everything in Corel draw alone. I typed in my text with the desired font, now what do I do? 

Are there any links to a tutorial somewhere I could use if thats easier? Easy online references to share? 

example of what I'm looking to cut:
[media]http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e120/Frolical/Untitled-1-1.png[/media]


----------



## DJ JIGGLER (Aug 15, 2010)

You need to get a add on to do that. i just use Flexi Pro for cutting. maybe look into a cutting program.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, go to the cutters website and see if it has a download for CorelDraw "plug in". It will allow you to send the file directly into the cutting software from CorelDraw. I do it all the time.

Remember to reverse the cut for the names, it cuts backwards so you can transfer onto the jerzee....


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Your cutter came with Great Cut software.....As far as I know, that is all you need......I cut directly from Illustrator......With Illustrator you select the art you want to cut, then FILE > GREAT CUT > AUTO EXPORT.....This should cause Great Cut to open and your art will be ready to cut.....But I understand the procedure for Corel is a little different....


----------



## frolical (Apr 20, 2010)

oh right, reverse the cut- like, mirror it right? oh gosh i almost forgot that. thanks!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You could do that directly in Corel Draw as well. The Expert 24 has a printer driver so you can send directly from Corel Draw.

You would just type your text, draw a rectangle around it, and mirror it.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

You can download an Illustrater and a corelDraw "plug in". The Plug-In is the step between the design software and the cutting software. In CorelDraw it becomes a button in the "Aplication Launcher" where you can export directly into the cut software. This saves you alot of time. If you don't have this one plug in, then you will need to save or export the vector design, open the cut software, import the vector into the cutting program. So it will save you about 3 - 4 steps. Plus you don't have a bunch of files exported or saved to your computer that you will need to delete later.

Hope this helps.


----------



## VBGrafx (Mar 4, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> You could do that directly in Corel Draw as well. The Expert 24 has a printer driver so you can send directly from Corel Draw.
> 
> You would just type your text, draw a rectangle around it, and mirror it.


 
That is correct, I forgot to mention that. Good call Nick


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

No need to download anything.......If he has the Great Cut software that came with his Expert 24 and it is installed he has everything he needs......


----------

